# llevó siempre / llevaba siempre



## epistolario

Que yo sepa, se utiliza el pretérito indefinido con marcadores temporales como *ayer, hace dos días / un año / un mes, toda la noche / tarde / mañana*, etc.  Pero en el texto siguiente, ¿qué es el marcador temporal en qué se basa el uso del pretérito indefinido?   

*Llevó* siempre consigo el horóscopo que *se mandó* hacer en su juventud y lo consultaba antes de tomar cualquier decisión. 

Si necesitan el contexto, voy a poner el párrafo completo. Gracias.


----------



## EviLito

Hola. Lo que te indica que la oración está en pretérito indefinido es *en su juventud*. Se está hablando de lo que hacía una persona madura cuando era joven y esto significa *hace muchos años*.


----------



## VRF

Hola Francis:

aquí el uso de este tiempo verbal transmite la idea de un tiempo pasado que ya ha terminado. La idea es que el sujeto ahora ya está muerto o que, por un cambio importante, ya no puede realizar esa actividad.


----------



## Phosky

ffrancis said:


> Que yo sepa [...]  Pero en el texto siguiente, ¿*CUÁL* es el marcador temporal en *EL QUE* se basa el uso del pretérito indefinido?  [...]



Cometes el mismo error que aquí: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1858244

"¿Qué es el marcador...?" está muy mal dicho. ¿Eres lationamericano? Lo pregunto con toda mi buena intención, y es que los latinos suelen equivocarse en eso. También confunden la palabra LUEGO con DESPUÉS. Ejemplo: "Cogió la mochila luego de llegar a casa". Mal dicho, es "después de...".


Por cierto, en "*Llevó* siempre consigo el horóscopo que *se  mandó* hacer en su juventud y lo consultaba antes de tomar cualquier  decisión" opino que le falta "LE" entre "se" y "mandó":

*Llevó* siempre consigo el horóscopo que *se LE  mandó* hacer en su juventud y lo consultaba antes de tomar cualquier  decisión


----------



## epistolario

Phosky said:


> "¿Qué es el marcador...?" está muy mal dicho. ¿Eres lationamericano? Lo pregunto con toda mi buena intención, y es que los latinos suelen equivocarse en eso. También confunden la palabra LUEGO con DESPUÉS. Ejemplo: "Cogió la mochila luego de llegar a casa". Mal dicho, es "después de...".



Gracias a todos. No, no soy nativo; soy filipino y mi lengua materna es tagalo. 

Saludos,


----------



## VRF

Hola Phosky:

siento disentir de tu segundo anotación. 

En efecto, tal y como está redactado y como yo lo entiendo "se mandó hacer" significa que "mando a alguien que le hiciera su horóscopo".

Si añades el pronombre "le", cambias el sentido de la frase y parece que "alguien le mandó a él hacer el horóscopo"


----------



## XiaoRoel

> ¿qué es el marcador temporal en qué se basa el uso del pretérito indefinido?


Nuestro amigo *ffrancis*, que no es americano, sino filipino, por cuestiones seguramente de sustratos, usa un sólo interrogativo y redacta la frase de una manera expletiva, posiblemente conforme a algún tipo de construcción que tiene _in mente_ y no es española.
La frase se diría así mucho más económicamente: ¿en qué marcador temporal se basa el uso del (pretérito) indefinido?
Los americanos españolhablantes o, mejor dicho, los hablantes de la _variedad atlántica del español_, tanto como los hablantes del _español peninsular_, usamos las interrogaciones de manera semejante (salvo cuestiones de detalle mutuamente intercomprensibles).
Hay dos variedades fundamentales de español (con subvariedades, dialectos, subdialectos, idiolectos, etc.), ninguna mejor (palabra absurda hablando de lenguas), unidas por una lengua común o estándar, plasmada en la escritura, en la que pocas diferencias se pueden observar, aparte de ciertas preferencias de vocabulario y diferencias de matiz en cuanto a ciertas categorías gramaticales, relacionadas especialmente con el verbo y los pronombres. El el habla es la fraseología y los idiotismos los que más separan las dos variedades, y dentro de esas variedades las subvariedades, dialectos, idiolectos, jergas, etc.
Hay que olvidar por precientífico y sin base de argumentación el falso axioma de que la lengua perfecta está en su lugar de origen. Esto, ligado a una interpretación ideológica del mundo retrógada y colonialista, hace muchos años que fue superada en la ciencia lingüística.
Todas las variedades son tan legítimas unas como otras. La norma que se establece, depurando las realidades lingüísticas del habla (que son las actualizaciones del sistema virtual que llamamos lengua), se establece por un consenso entre los que usan la lengua escrita que tiende a ser una suma de características en las que se depuran más o menos las formas reales del habla espontánea, formando una lengua única pero multiforme en su apariencia.


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

ffrancis said:


> Que yo sepa, se utiliza el pretérito indefinido con marcadores temporales como *ayer, hace dos días / un año / un mes, toda la noche / tarde / mañana*, etc.  Pero en el texto siguiente, ¿qué es el marcador temporal en qué se basa el uso del pretérito indefinido?
> 
> *Llevó* siempre consigo el horóscopo que *se mandó* hacer en su juventud y lo consultaba antes de tomar cualquier decisión.
> 
> Si necesitan el contexto, voy a poner el párrafo completo. Gracias.




Tal como está redactado tu ejemplo, yo entiendo que el que llevaba el horóscopo ya está muerto.

Saludos


----------



## Phosky

VRF said:


> Hola Phosky:
> 
> siento disentir de tu segundo anotación.
> 
> En efecto, tal y como está redactado y como yo lo entiendo "se mandó hacer" significa que "mando a alguien que le hiciera su horóscopo".
> 
> Si añades el pronombre "le", cambias el sentido de la frase y parece que "alguien le mandó a él hacer el horóscopo"



Tienes razón. De todas formas habría que ver a qué se refiere ffrancis. Si es una cita de un libro, retiro lo dicho.


----------



## flljob

VRF said:


> Hola Phosky:
> 
> siento disentir de tu segundo anotación.
> 
> En efecto, tal y como está redactado y como yo lo entiendo "se mandó hacer" significa que "mando a alguien que le hiciera su horóscopo".
> 
> Si añades el pronombre "le", cambias el sentido de la frase y parece que "alguien le mandó a él hacer el horóscopo"


 
¿Por qué _se *le* mandó hacer_ y no _se *lo* mandó hacer_?

Saludos


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

Phosky said:


> Cometes el mismo error que aquí: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1858244
> 
> "¿Qué es el marcador...?" está muy mal dicho. ¿Eres lationamericano? Lo pregunto con toda mi buena intención, y es que los latinos suelen equivocarse en eso. También confunden la palabra LUEGO con DESPUÉS. Ejemplo: "Cogió la mochila luego de llegar a casa". Mal dicho, es "después de...".
> 
> Por cierto, en "*Llevó* siempre consigo el horóscopo que *se  mandó* hacer en su juventud y lo consultaba antes de tomar cualquier  decisión" opino que le falta "LE" entre "se" y "mandó":
> 
> *Llevó* siempre consigo el horóscopo que *se LE  mandó* hacer en su juventud y lo consultaba antes de tomar cualquier  decisión




¿Eh? Ese _le _añadido en rojo me suena muy raro en la frase.
Desde el supuesto de que fue él el que ordenó que le hicieran el horóscopo, a mi entender el _le _sobra. Tal como está redactada tu corrección, el significado es que otras personas, alguien que no se menciona, le ordenaron que se hiciera el horóscopo.
Tal vez quedaría más claro el sentido que yo supongo, si escribiéramos _el horóscopo que mandó hacerse en su juventud._

Saludos,


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Phosky said:


> ...y es que los latinos También con toda buena intención: ¿quiénes son los latinos? suelen equivocarse en eso. También confunden la palabra LUEGO con DESPUÉS. Ejemplo: "Cogió Mal ejemplo, un mexicano nunca diría eso por el significado del verbo. la mochila luego de llegar a casa". Mal dicho, es "después de...".
> 
> 
> Por cierto, en "*Llevó* siempre consigo el horóscopo que *se mandó* hacer en su juventud y lo consultaba antes de tomar cualquier decisión" opino que le falta "LE" entre "se" y "mandó":
> 
> *Llevó* siempre consigo el horóscopo que *se LE mandó* hacer en su juventud y lo consultaba antes de tomar cualquier decisión


 
Como dicho, si se agrega LE, significa que alguien se lo mandó hacer, no que lo mandó hacer él, lo cual cambia totalmente el significado. Mala sugerencia.


----------



## VRF

Hola Flljob:

ambos pronombres serían posibles, pero ambos suponen un significado diferente, mientras "le" retoma "a él", "lo" se refiere al "horóscopo".

En cualquier caso, si como dice el texto "lo consultaba antes de tomar cualquier decisión", aquí no hay que poner ningún pronombre: "se mandó hacer"

No liemos al pobre Ffrancis; él sólo quería saber el porqué del pretérito indefinido y es debido al hecho de que se trata de una acción pasada, terminada y no hay ningún marcador específico que lo indique, sino que es el propio tiempo verbal el que nos da ese significado.


----------



## Phosky

Lo sé, habría que ver el resto del texto, ya que el que no esté incluido en la frase no lo dice todo. De todas formas sí, creo que tenéis razón.

*flljob*, no es "LO" porque yo con mi "LE" me refiero a una persona, no al objeto.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El _*le*_ sería un solecismo, en tal caso *lo* (OD), pero al no hacer ninguna falta en la expresión sólo tiende a obscurecer el sentido, y es expletivo y lo recomendable es no usarlo.


> *Llevó* siempre consigo el horóscopo que *(se) mandó* hacer en su juventud y lo consultaba antes de tomar cualquier decisión.


*que se mandó hacer en su juventud*: *que* (que representa al antecedente reloj) es el OD de hacer, a su vez OD de *mandó*, con una circunstancia, *en su juventud*, y un _dativo de provecho_ (un OI) que es *se*, que equivale a *para sí/para él*.
La frase es absolutamente correcta y gramatical. No sólo no debe llevar lo, sino que incluso el se, puede ser considerado un dativo ético y, por tanto, expletivo y prescindible.


----------



## Phosky

Juan Jacob  Vilalta, un latinoamericano es un latino, sobre todo cuando en la misma frase hago referencia a ellos y utilizo "latino" para no repetirme. Sé perfectamente que un latino puede ser un europeo, pero por ello antes de decir "latino" digo "latinoamericano". Es que encima lo digo en la misma frase... ¡Ya hay ganas de polémica!

Y sí, los latinoamericanos suelen equivocarse mucho entre "después" y "luego". Que México sea latinoamérica y allí no se confundan ambas palabras lo único que hace es que eso se convierta en una _excepción_, así que no es un mal ejemplo.


----------



## flljob

XiaoRoel said:


> El _*le*_ sería un solecismo, en tal caso *lo* (OD), pero al no hacer ninguna falta en la expresión sólo tiende a obscurecer el sentido, y es expletivo y lo recomendable es no usarlo.
> 
> *que se mandó hacer en su juventud*: *que* (que representa al antecedente reloj) es el OD de hacer, a su vez OD de *mandó*, con una circunstancia, *en su juventud*, y un _dativo de provecho_ (un OI) que es *se*, que equivale a *para sí/para él*.
> La frase es absolutamente correcta y gramatical. No sólo no debe llevar lo, sino que incluso el se, puede ser considerado un dativo ético y, por tanto, expletivo y prescindible.


 
Se le mandó hacer (a él se le dio la orden de que lo hiciera).
Se lo mandó hacer (él dio la orden de que le hicieran el horóscopo. En nuestro ejemplo sería incorrecto usarlo).

Así lo veo yo. ¿Qué piensan?


----------



## flljob

Phosky said:


> ¿Eres *lationamericano*? Lo pregunto con toda mi buena intención, y es que los latinos suelen equivocarse en eso. También confunden la palabra LUEGO con DESPUÉS. Ejemplo: "Cogió la mochila luego de llegar a casa". Mal dicho, es "después de...".


*luego *(del lat. vg. «loco»)
*2 *(pronunc. con acento propio: [luégo berémos]) **Después*. Más tarde en el tiempo o más adelante en el espacio, sin distar mucho del momento o punto en que se habla o de que se habla: *‘Luego iré contigo. Están primero los paisajes y luego los retratos’*.

María Moliner era aragonesa. ¿No crees que hay muchos prejuicios por estos rumbos?

Saludos


----------



## Phosky

No sé si ves la diferencia, pero entre "cogió la mochila luego (después) de llegar a casa" y "Están primero los paisajes y luego los retratos" hay mucha.

Por cierto, tus frases en verde están perfectamente dichas.


Y no, no hay prejuicios por medio. Es algo tan obvio como que los latinoamericanos usan USTED en vez de TÚ. ¿Es eso un prejuicio? Anda por favor, si al final me tacharéis de racista xDDD.


----------



## flljob

Si lo relees, doña María define _luego_ como _después_.

Según el DRAE:
*luego**.*
 (Del lat. vulg. _loco_, abl. de _locus_).
*2. *adv. t. *Después*, más tarde. _Anoche fuimos al teatro, y luego a una sala de fiestas._ _Estudió derecho, y luego medicina._

Saludos


----------



## Phosky

Consultando un poco, precisamente es únicamente en México y en Argentina donde se sustituye el LUEGO por el DESPUÉS... Está claro que, para lo que unos algo es correcto, para otros no lo es.


----------



## flljob

Phosky said:


> Lo sé, habría que ver el resto del texto, ya que el que no esté incluido en la frase no lo dice todo. De todas formas sí, creo que tenéis razón.
> 
> *flljob*, no es "LO" porque yo con mi "LE" me refiero a una persona, no al objeto.


 
Error que cometen los españoles, en donde el terrible leísmo es generalizado. Es _le_ porque se trata de un dativo. 

Saludos


----------



## Phosky

Joder qué pesado xDD. A ver si terminamos ya mismo con esta absurda discusión. Yo no he cometido ningún error, ya que me refiero a una persona.



> *leísmo**.*
> * 1.     * m._ Gram._ Empleo de la forma _le_ y, con menos frecuencia _les,_  de _él_ en el acusativo masculino singular o plural cuando el  pronombre representa a personas.
> *  2.     * m._ Gram._ Incorrección consistente en emplear la forma _le_ o _les_  para el acusativo masculino singular o plural cuando el pronombre no se  refiere a personas, o para el acusativo femenino singular o plural.


El punto 1 (al que yo me refiero) está bien empleado, no es incorrecto. Es un leísmo permitido ya que "representa a personas".

El punto 2 (del que yo no he dicho nada hasta ahora), es incorrecto.

¿Ya?

PD. Yo he dicho que NO es "lo". Sin embargo tú me dices que "es _le_", que es precisamente lo que yo digo. WTF?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es más, Phosky se equivoca de plano en el valor de *luego* en la frase _luego de llegar a casa_, ya que hay *luego* indica 'inmediatamente después de', que es su valor tradicional en español. 
Decía López Huerta en 1798 en su _Examen de la posibilidad de fixar la significación de los sinónimos en la lengua castellana_, al distinguir *luego* y *después*:
"Uno y otro adverbio explican la posterioridad del tiempo; pero _luego_ señala un tiempo más corto, un término más inmediato, conservando la propiedad de su sentido recto, que corresponde a 'prontamente y sin dilación'. _Pasearemos ahora, cenaremos *luego*, y nos iremos *después*_; _leeremos la gaceta *luego* que traigan luces_, estos es, inmediatamente que las traigan; sólo esperamos que traigan luces para ponernos a leerla. _Leeremos la gaceta *después* que traigan luces_, esto es, cuando tengamos luces, sin denotar positivamente que ha de ser inmediatamente, _luego_ que las traigan. Por eso, cuando la posterioridad recae sobre una acción que decididamente supone dilación o retardo, sólo se puede usar el adverbio _después_ y no _luego_. _Al fin lo erró, *después* de haberlo pensado tanto tiempo_; _*después* que todo el mundo lo ha visto, ya no tiene gracia el publicarlo_."
Además de posibles interferencias en el habla, normales dados los puntos de incertidumbre entre el *luego*, que es inmediatamente despues' y el propio *después*, hay (dejando aparte el sentido local que no viene al caso) un uso de *luego* como _consecutivo_ (en lenguas como gallego llega a expresar la pregunta sobre el porqué), con tendencia a expresar _causalidad_, traduciendo el _ergo_ latino, uso del que después no participa.


----------



## flljob

Phosky said:


> Joder qué pesado xDD. A ver si terminamos ya mismo con esta absurda discusión. Yo no he cometido ningún error, ya que me refiero a una persona.
> 
> El punto 1 (al que yo me refiero) está bien empleado, no es incorrecto. Es un leísmo permitido ya que "representa a personas".
> 
> El punto 2 (del que yo no he dicho nada hasta ahora), es incorrecto.
> 
> ¿Ya?
> 
> PD. Yo he dicho que NO es "lo". Sin embargo tú me dices que "es _le_", que es precisamente lo que yo digo. WTF?


 
Lo incorrecto es concebir ese le dativo como un complemento directo, como un acusativo.

Saludos


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

flljob said:


> Si lo relees, doña María define _luego_ como _después_.
> 
> Según el DRAE:
> *luego**.*
> (Del lat. vulg. _loco_, abl. de _locus_).
> *2. *adv. t. *Después*, más tarde. _Anoche fuimos al teatro, y luego a una sala de fiestas._ _Estudió derecho, y luego medicina._
> 
> Saludos



¡Caramba! Habéis conseguido intrigarme con el _luego de llegar a casa_ y el _después_ (de lo mismo). El caso es que a mis ibéricos oídos también les chirría ese _luego_. Por tanto, vamos a ver qué dice Martínez de Sousa. Helo aquí:

*luego de. *Con el significado de "después", la Academia la ha admitido como mexicanismo en sus enmiendas y adiciones con vistas a la 22.ª edición del DRAE.

Ahí queda para las futuras generaciones.

Saludos,


----------



## XiaoRoel

> El caso es que a mis ibéricos oídos también les chirría ese _luego_. Por tanto, vamos a ver qué dice Martínez de Sousa


Pues a los míos les parece la expresión normal. Como ves, la parte occidental de la Península Ibérica, suele seguir las soluciones americanas.
El uso americano, que es el tradicional en español (lo puedes comprobar si lees la cita de López Huerta (a fines del s. XVIII), y a quien cité apud Gili Gaya en si Diccionario de sinónimos.
El más moderno Diccionario de dificultades del español de Manuel Seco desvela claro que el uso del español atlántico es el conservador y el del español peninsular el innovador.:
"(_Bajo la entrada *luego*_.) Adverbio que equivale a _después_. En España es anticuado, hoy regional (_se refiere al español atlántico de España_), el uso en el sentido de 'inmediatamente, al instante' (es normal en cambio en varios países americanos)." (Las cursivas entre paréntesis son mías.)
Como se puede ver las cosas no son lo que parece. El metropolitismo centralista del español que yo llamo peninsular no tiene razón de ser, es una variedad del español como otra cualquiera y las más de las veces (exceptuando el vocabulario) representa la solución histórica de la lengua, donde ha innovado, en cambio, el español peninsular.
No tiene sentido esta polémica de prevalencias: una cosa es el fútbol y otra la lengua. Será por este apasionamiento, recalentado por el sol excesivo, por lo que se producen estos últimos brotes en el foro de primacía española en la lengua que, además de no tener base lingüística, parecen de tiempos de la colonia. Yo rogaría a los foreros que evitasen esta tontería de lo puro en la lengua porque su aparición sólo hace confundir los hilos y suele molestar. Así que apensar un poquito antes de hablar y, sobre todo, entender lo que son las lenguas, las normas y las hablas y el multicentrismo normativo de nuestra lengua, dada su enorme extensión geográfica.


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

XiaoRoel said:


> Pues a los míos les parece la expresión normal. Como ves, la parte occidental de la Península Ibérica, suele seguir las soluciones americanas.
> El uso americano, que es el tradicional en español (lo puedes comprobar si lees la cita de López Huerta (a fines del s. XVIII), y a quien cité apud Gili Gaya en si Diccionario de sinónimos.
> El más moderno Diccionario de dificultades del español de Manuel Seco desvela claro que el uso del español atlántico es el conservador y el del español peninsular el innovador.:
> "(_Bajo la entrada *luego*_.) Adverbio que equivale a _después_. En España es anticuado, hoy regional (_se refiere al español atlántico de España_), el uso en el sentido de 'inmediatamente, al instante' (es normal en cambio en varios países americanos)." (Las cursivas entre paréntesis son mías.)
> Como se puede ver las cosas no son lo que parece. El metropolitismo centralista del español que yo llamo peninsular no tiene razón de ser, es una variedad del español como otra cualquiera y las más de las veces (exceptuando el vocabulario) representa la solución histórica de la lengua, donde ha innovado, en cambio, el español peninsular.
> No tiene sentido esta polémica de prevalencias: una cosa es el fútbol y otra la lengua. Será por este apasionamiento, recalentado por el sol excesivo, por lo que se producen estos últimos brotes en el foro de primacía española en la lengua que, además de no tener base lingüística, parecen de tiempos de la colonia. Yo rogaría a los foreros que evitasen esta tontería de lo puro en la lengua porque su aparición sólo hace confundir los hilos y suele molestar. Así que apensar un poquito antes de hablar y, sobre todo, entender lo que son las lenguas, las normas y las hablas y el multicentrismo normativo de nuestra lengua, dada su enorme extensión geográfica.



Cuando dije "a mis ibéricos oídos también les chirría ese _luego_", quería decir cuando va seguido de la preposición *de* (_luego de llegar a casa_). 
El que les chirríe no quiere decir que lo critique, sino, simplemente, que no estoy acostumbrado a oírlo ni a leerlo en el ámbito en que me he movido hasta ahora. Es más, tampoco lo he oído nunca ni en los doblajes de películas ni a ningún locutor de televisión.   
Si la Academia dice que es un mexicanismo, pues estupendo. Allá cada país con sus giros preferidos. 
Admito que en América se conservan antiguas formas y palabras que en España están en desuso actualmente. Y no solamente en América: en cierta ocasión conocí a un judío sefardita, oriundo de Turquía, que hablaba un castellano que parecía sacado de la Edad Media.

Saludos,


----------



## VRF

Yo, al igual que Xiao, no sólo oigo con cierta frecuencia la conjunción "luego de" sino que también la uso... y no soy sefardita 

Y discrepo con el Caballero al decir que no se oye, ni se lee. Cierto es que se trata, quizás, de una conjunción menos usitada que la de "después de", pero desde luego son inmuerables las obras literarias que hacen uso de ella, tanto las más antiguas, como incluso muchas de las contemporáneas, siempre claro, que el autor de las mismas mentenga un cierto registro del lenguaje y ostente un amplio dominio de los variados recursos de nuestra lengua.


----------



## VRF

A pesar de no ser "escritor de mi devoción" y de, en mi opinión, hacer gala de un registro demasiado "relajado", pero para que, justamente, veas un ejemplo "actual" y "peninsular" del uso de "luego de", te adjunto este link de las obras de Arturo Pérez Reverte


----------



## caniho

ffrancis said:


> Que yo sepa, se utiliza el pretérito indefinido con marcadores temporales como *ayer, hace dos días / un año / un mes, toda la noche / tarde / mañana*, etc.  Pero en el texto siguiente, ¿qué es el marcador temporal en qué se basa el uso del pretérito indefinido?
> 
> *Llevó* siempre consigo el horóscopo que *se mandó* hacer en su juventud y lo consultaba antes de tomar cualquier decisión.
> 
> Si necesitan el contexto, voy a poner el párrafo completo. Gracias.



El adverbio '*siempre*' también admite el uso del indefinido, especialmente cuando se refiere a un periodo iniciado y acabado en el pasado durante el cual algo existió o sucedió de manera continua, como es el caso con el horóscopo. En cuanto a la frase, me parece perfecta, así que no entiendo la polémica del hilo.


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

VRF said:


> Yo, al igual que Xiao, no sólo oigo con cierta frecuencia la conjunción "luego de" sino que también la uso... y no soy sefardita
> 
> Y discrepo con el Caballero al decir que no se oye, ni se lee. Cierto es que se trata, quizás, de una conjunción menos usitada que la de "después de", pero desde luego son inmuerables las obras literarias que hacen uso de ella, tanto las más antiguas, como incluso muchas de las contemporáneas, siempre claro, que el autor de las mismas mentenga un cierto registro del lenguaje y ostente un amplio dominio de los variados recursos de nuestra lengua.




Pues habrá que convenir que en Galicia se mantiene vivo un castellano que hoy ya no se estila, ni en libros, ni en televisión ni en el habla normal de los españoles de mi hornada o de la anterior (salvo que sean gallegos, claro ).

Y no lo digo solamente por el uso habitual de "luego de", sino que también por ese "usitado" que acabo de leer en tu respuesta, aunque tengo la duda de si estabas pensando en francés (usité) o bien es que esta palabra sigue enraizada en Galicia. Fíjate si está en desuso, que en mi diccionario Espasa ni siquiera aparece.

Saludos,


----------



## XiaoRoel

La variedad de español hablada en Galicia es arcaizante (como la asturiana, leonesa y, en general todo el español atlántico europeo). Precisamente el _sustrato gallego _(_lengua muy arcaizante_ y poco dada a cambios estructurales y léxicos) mantiene (como todas las hablas occidentales de la Península Ibérica) vivos _hechos de lengua que la unificación central del español dejó hace siglos en desuso_. Si alguien quiere comprobarlo sólo tiene que recorrer los seis tomos del Corominas para comprobarlo: hechos de estructura y vocabulario del castellano medieval, progresivamente eliminados en la lengua estándar, se mantienen vivos en el español atlántico, aquende y allende el océano, especialmente en lo oral.


----------

